# Canidae dog food



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Anyone feeding this? Any comments good/bad? Thinking of changing to this food. Looks good from the label, good meat protien,no corn. plus I can get 2.5 pounds more for about $5-$6 less a bag. Thanks in advance for any help. Jim


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

I have fed this in the past with good results. Dogs looked great, had good enegy levels, etc, but stools tended to be larger than I prefer. I have heard reports that some dogs get real gassy and soft stools on this food. It is one I will recommend to others, but with the caveat that some dogs do not do well on it.

Latisha


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I recently won a bag of this food at a raffle. As I was carrying the bag in, I thought it seemed lighter. I checked the bag and it holds only 35 lbs. I was then surprised that it almost didn't fit in my bin that easily holds 40 lbs. The shape of the food takes up more space. This could explain the gas! :lol: 

Laura


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm feeding proplan right now, and my old dogs just don't seem to like it any more (not sure if they changed anything when the bags changed?) I bought bag of canidae try , I mixed some in with their proplan and they dove into so hard their back legs just about came off the ground. Thanks Jim


----------



## Chris Ellinger (Sep 13, 2005)

I feed my Chesapeake Canidae! I started off feeding him Pro Plan but I switched because I wanted to feed him a higher quality food. I am extremely happy with the switch. I even switched our Jack Russell to Canidae. He had previously ate Eukanuba and stopped eating... made the switch and he gobbles it up before you can bat an eye.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Jimmy,

Good to see you on here!

How's Miss Finland?


----------



## P J Sullivan (Feb 22, 2005)

jim, i have fed my dog Canidae for the last 1 1/2. I believe the food is one of the best on the market. it has no corn and all natural products that the dog can digest. The dogs coats and performance is also top knotch. If your purchase the food from a feed store, your 5th bag purchase will get you a free bag. although i do think Canidae is good, i am considering of feeding my dog food from supporting sponsors.

Support those who support us.


----------

